# How Heavily Is Your State Armed.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/most-heavily-armed-states-in-america/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

HEHE, thats just a count of the arms they know or can guess about


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Allow me to look shocked..... I am not surprised.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Was that John Kerry on photo #9?
Seems I remember him doing a photo op back when he was running for prez.....looks like the pic I remember.
I have a problem with morons running around with open carry taunting police and causing fear amongst citizens.....these people are enemies of the second amendment despite "standing up" aka "Acting like idiots". It's always been my contention that the NRA is somewhat out of touch with me when it comes to gun control issues....and I believe gun control is hitting what your aiming at....I don't like any form of gun control but it's obvious that we need better control, that doesn't mean walking down public sidewalks with an AR-15 strapped across you chest is not ok, but when officers stop to ask why they are doing what they do, the officers get smart ass remarks usually....public safety should be paramount. I don't feel safe when there are several people walking around with AR's mounted, just doesn't give me the warm and fuzzy feeling.....with that being said, there is a firearm in every vehicle, and multiple other places and there is plenty of ammunition to back it up. But the loopholes at gun shows is something that needs to be rectified....it's only common sense, but that seems to be in short supply nowadays, the NRA, while an advocate, could do more in my opin.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> But the loopholes at gun shows is something that needs to be rectified....


Tell me more about this "loophole" of which I hear so much?

I always thought it was a left-wing talking point. I am aware of no such loophole...but that's here and you're there.

Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have first hand knowledge as Ima ccw but I do know it goes on....people that may not be able to buy at a licensed gun dealer will frequent these "gun shows" there are less than scrupulous buyers and dealers at these shows.....I haven't been to one in 8-10 years, but I know for a fact that they are somewhat shady folks on both ends at "gun shows".....we have a couple here every year. 
Quite a few of the "nut cases" walking around brandishing their guns over their shoulders or strapped commando style (with underwear)....if someone is brandishing a weapon, I don't know if the damn thing is loaded or not, I assume it is and take precautionary actions.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

A little excerpt from an "explanation: of the "loophole":

But private sellers without a federal license don't have to meet the same requirement. Though this exception is often referred to as the "gun show loophole," it actually applies more broadly to unlicensed individuals, whether they are selling at a gun show or somewhere else. (Some states have implemented their own background check requirement beyond federal law.)

I agree selling between private parties does happen at gun shows, CL, Faceplace, MyBook, or where ever. To me, the word "loophole" congers thoughts legally "getting away" with something. There is nothing in the FFL regulations that allow for different or more lenient processes at a gun show.

I'm not saying that there is never an illegal sale at a gun show, but it would be just as illegal as if it had happened in a dark alley.

...and I agree, there are some that make "normal" gun owners look bad. And they ALWAYS get the air-time, just like the toothless victim saying "well Gawleeeeeeeee, that were da biggest twister what I ever did seed. Sis n me was in bed mindin our own binness and BLAM...our trailer twenrt there no mo!"

Mark


----------



## DLN (Mar 8, 2017)

The problem with this list is that it only takes into account NFA items (ex. Supressors, sbrs, full autos) it does not include regular old every day firearms transfers.

Also there is NO gun show loophole. An FFL holder who is buying and selling firearms at a gun show must still process forms 4473 and recieve approval following the background check. Also it is legal for two residents of the same state to conduct a private party sale and exchange of non-nfa firearms within the boundaries of their state of residence. Now the private party laws do vary depending on just how communist of a state that you happen to be living in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Call it whatever you want.....a lot of illegal transfers of firearms and ammunition happen between individuals at gun shows. And yes it happens every day in back alleys, friends houses, etc. Call it a loophole, an opportunity, or a private sale.....put any name on it you want, but I know for a fact that these problems exist, have seen it with my own two eyes. Which in essence, is why I don't support the NRA and haven't in years.....they like to play games, much like those that wish to take your guns, somewhere common sense has to take its place. When a bullet passes thru the head of several children from some moron that decided to take an assault weapon into school and massacre children, the NRA was deafly silent, not even a "prayer for those involved".....I can't, in good conscience, support them. Not that this has anything to do with gun ownership in individual states....I do appreciate the fact that the NRA is in the legal gun owners corner and don't discount that, but I cringe at their position at times....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> A little excerpt from an "explanation: of the "loophole":
> 
> But private sellers without a federal license don't have to meet the same requirement. Though this exception is often referred to as the "gun show loophole," it actually applies more broadly to unlicensed individuals, whether they are selling at a gun show or somewhere else. (Some states have implemented their own background check requirement beyond federal law.)
> 
> ...


Yes, but to your last sentence.....the difference in that guy in the trailer (I think that guy lives down the road just a piece...) is he's not carrying a weapon designed to kill a human. Doesn't matter to me if they get airtime, but if I'm walking down the road with my family and going to the park, and we just happen to have to walk past some civilian walking around brandishing a AR, a shotgun, an open carry pistol, a big samurai sword, etc.....I'm gettin a little concerned and being very vigilant, my family and I would probably opt to go a different route, someone go explain to the business owners that this guy has a right to be walking up and down his sidewalk with a weapon because he has the "right" to do so, he also has the right to get his ass kicked, that's what he would get if I had a business and some idiot wanted to prove some kinda point on my street, thereby decreasing my ability to "feed" my family....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DLN said:


> The problem with this list is that it only takes into account NFA items (ex. Supressors, sbrs, full autos) it does not include regular old every day firearms transfers.
> Also there is NO gun show loophole. An FFL holder who is buying and selling firearms at a gun show must still process forms 4473 and recieve approval following the background check. Also it is legal for two residents of the same state to conduct a private party sale and exchange of non-nfa firearms within the boundaries of their state of residence. Now the private party laws do vary depending on just how communist of a state that you happen to be living in.


You are assuming that all the folks (vendors, clients, etc) are law abiding citizens.....they're not. Doesn't matter whether they are FFL holders or not....the transaction doesn't have to take place at the show, it rarely does. It is and has been a problem....it needs to be rectified, that's only done thru enforcement, which some might call gestapo like.....private party sales are legal here, but to what extent can we really call them private sales and moreover, how do you know when John Q. Public walks up to the door to buy your weapon that he is not a convicted felon.....that is what I call a loophole, like I said....call it what you want, it happens at gun shows and corner bars, but it happens every day


----------



## DLN (Mar 8, 2017)

So do you suggest we make private party sales illegal?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DLN said:


> So do you suggest we make private party sales illegal?


No, but it is a crime to sell a weapon to a convicted felon or persons with mental problems and enforcing it would be a good start....but like most gun laws, they rarely get enforced. When a criminal gets caught, what happens to the gun charges.....generally they are reduced to nothing or the sentence runs concurrent to the sentence for the theft/etc. I know if a FFL sold a weapon to someone that shouldn't be able to buy one and that person got caught with it in his/her possession, the FFL hopefully wouldn't be selling anymore firearms....what about the individual, there should be stiff penalties. Now if that was used in the commission of a crime, they should be criminally penalized and open to litigation from those parties that were affected....
As a licensed gun owner, I thnk it's everyone's responsibility to do the right thing....unfortunately a lot of folks don't abide by that, and that's a problem.....
It's kinda like immigration laws, if no one enforces them we have rampant illegal immigration.....
We have plenty of gun laws currently on the books, but sadly they are not enforced diligently or consistently...the other problem is stolen firearms. Some claim to be stolen when they really weren't, perhaps we need to more closely examine those that have guns go missing on a consistent basis.....
It's a very complex issue, but it will continue to get worse before it gets any better unless we are proactive....we are seldom proactive but the NRA hasn't offered any "game changers" just the status quo.....I don't think it's enuf, but that's my opin, others may not agree


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

So what,s the problem with your police ,shooting unarmed women.the police are putting the wrong people in the force.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know about that one Waldo.....my only guess, not substantiated by any facts as they haven't let any facts out, is that we are so damn willing to put folks that don't need to be in a particular job, in that said job because of political correctness. Police in this country have had a target on their back for the last couple of years.....a lot of them are understandably gun shy and probably should never be carrying a firearm in the first place.....


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Dawg it,s not just a us problem,last week in Melbourne 2 biggest city here,the tactile response unit ,same as swat,shot a couple in a night club who were performing the guy had a toy gun.the team was told before they entered it was a fake but the stormed in and shot them both to give you a idea of the club it called saints and sinners.we have a very different gun culture here know 25years ago would drive around with a rifle in the ute.Today that doesn't happen.so back to the first thing if we'll trained swat people can stuff up anything possible.How do you find your local guys,not sure why but let seam to be stopped more times now then when I was young


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I dropped my NRA membership awhile back, just ended up getting a ton of other crap or they always seemed to want more money. I also don't agree with constitutional carry whatsoever, some people have zero business being anywhere near a gun, my cousin is one of em, diagnosed as schizophrenic a few years ago, he has zero business owning or carrying a firearm ever again.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Every guy I know over 16 has 1-50. Most lady's have them too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Dawg it,s not just a us problem,last week in Melbourne 2 biggest city here,the tactile response unit ,same as swat,shot a couple in a night club who were performing the guy had a toy gun.the team was told before they entered it was a fake but the stormed in and shot them both to give you a idea of the club it called saints and sinners.we have a very different gun culture here know 25years ago would drive around with a rifle in the ute.Today that doesn't happen.so back to the first thing if we'll trained swat people can stuff up anything possible.How do you find your local guys,not sure why but let seam to be stopped more times now then when I was young


Our problem with LE stems from a long standing tradition of not paying them fair wages.....around here, the best starting pay for LE is $13.80 an hour, and that's a heavy crime area...kinda spooky in that town if ya know what I mean.....just two months ago two cops were gunned down responding to a domestic call....now I'm not a rocket scientist, but I'm purty sure you ain't gonna get the best qualified applicants to go out and deal with the shit they have to deal with, all the while carrying a target on your back, for 13.80 an hour.....my step father spent 37 yrs in LE with the same department, his retirement from Sears (where he had to work part time to make ends meet...) was more for a part time job with 20 yrs time than his city job (detective) with 37 yrs.....can't make it up . Who the hell wants to be a cop, except a little kid? Now if starting pay was say 18.50 an hour, I would suspect you would see better qualified candidates. But when my father was late in his career, our city was under federal order to hire one white, one black.....no matter the qualifications, black/white/black/white....and that went for promotions as well, didn't matter if your earned it....the skin colour is what mattered, not qualifications. That was 35 yrs ago..... I suspect the same thing happened in this case, beings this guys name...I'm sure there was some affirmative action involved.....
Like Marty said, some folks just shouldn't have a gun.....this guy and those in Melbourne sound like they needed a little more vetting.....


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Let's see, the #2 most heavily armed is the District of Columbia? You know, the location with the most restrictive gun laws in the nation? Sorry, not buying it. Unless, of course, they're counting all the security details that guard politicians while they pass even more onerous gun control laws.....

I'm hoping Congress passes the National Hearing Protection Act of 2017, which would eliminate the transfer tax on suppressors and remove them as a NFA item. I've got a S&W M&P 22 with a threaded barrel and always wanted to have a suppressor, but couldn't justify the $200 tax, all the paperwork, and then have to fork over several hundred dollars for the suppressor. Pass the NHPA and you could probably go to Bass Pro Shops and pick one off the shelf for $79.

With regard to the NRA, yes, some of their positions may seem extreme to some. But the gun grabbers would not stop at "sensible gun regulations". Their ulterior motive is the complete disarmament of the American citizen. Case in point, Senator Feinstein:


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Dawg,the police pay rate in the usis bad as you said,talking to a new constable today they start at$60000 a year plus shift allowance overtime 6 weeks paid ed holidays etc .the also have to have a uni degree,8 months in house training,probation 2 years,plus enough law training to be a lawyer in my state there is about 12,000 police for 5 million population. The new recruits can be from 21 years upto 50 I think.Like the us they all carry,this state a glockenspiel. There is no height restrictions and it's funny seeing a young girl 5foot 5 with a glockenspiel attached to her side plus hand cuffs pepper spray combat boots vest and helmet on they do look scary. We have the same multi culture problem the states have The problem is the second generation of Middle Eastern people have no respect for anything,if there drug,s stolen car,s etc it,s mostly the same group ,the police even have a middle eastern strick forces. Then we have the new imigrant who have cam out of countries where the whole place is a free fire zone.I have a mate retired from our army know said of the tours he did sommarlia was the scarest.So when you leave a country like that and end up here where you get free accommodation money etc all they do is bite the hand that feeds them.Parts of Melbourne are on the way to no go zones.I see it this way if you go one way to far there will be a reaction the other way,so while the do goodies have there way,it might come to bight them in the bum big time


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Waldo said:


> Dawg,the police pay rate in the usis bad as you said,talking to a new constable today they start at$60000 a year plus shift allowance overtime 6 weeks paid ed holidays etc .the also have to have a uni degree,8 months in house training,probation 2 years,plus enough law training to be a lawyer in my state there is about 12,000 police for 5 million population. The new recruits can be from 21 years upto 50 I think.Like the us they all carry,this state a glockenspiel. There is no height restrictions and it's funny seeing a young girl 5foot 5 with a glockenspiel attached to her side plus hand cuffs pepper spray combat boots vest and helmet on they do look scary. We have the same multi culture problem the states have The problem is the second generation of Middle Eastern people have no respect for anything,if there drug,s stolen car,s etc it,s mostly the same group ,the police even have a middle eastern strick forces. Then we have the new imigrant who have cam out of countries where the whole place is a free fire zone.I have a mate retired from our army know said of the tours he did sommarlia was the scarest.So when you leave a country like that and end up here where you get free accommodation money etc all they do is bite the hand that feeds them.Parts of Melbourne are on the way to no go zones.I see it this way if you go one way to far there will be a reaction the other way,so while the do goodies have there way,it might come to bight them in the bum big time


Sounds like the States... OL J R


----------

